# Calcium coating mealworms



## Katie B (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello

What is the best advice for coating mealworms in calcium? It seems to me that dusting them doesn't work very well and that the calcium doesn't stick?

Does anyone use the liquid stuff instead?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I knwo what you mean!!! sooo, i put mine ina bowl with calcium in the bowl, so when my leos eat teh mealworms they take a mouth full of calcium too


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds a little unconventional i guess but it may work... lightly mist them with a spray bottlwe thne poweder them? may help it stick better


----------



## Katie B (Jul 26, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> I knwo what you mean!!! sooo, i put mine ina bowl with calcium in the bowl, so when my leos eat teh mealworms they take a mouth full of calcium too


Yeah, that is what I do as well. My leos are clumsy and so usually do eat some.

The thing is, the younger ones seem to prefer to have them wriggling about on the floor rather than in a bowl and I want to make sure the young'uns get enough!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok yea, well with my younger eones, i dont coat them, no point doesnt stick, but i havea shllow dish of calcium in there when they need/want it they lick it,


----------



## Dangerous Hamster (Oct 18, 2007)

one method you could use is spray the mealies with some water then dust them... not only are the lizards getting calcium but they get water as well


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

If you put the mealworms into the bowl you use for the viv, and then put the calcium powder on top, and mix it all around a little, it usually does the trick. (well, it does for me anyway!)

Then, when you feed the babies, just take the mealies from this bowl to plonk in front of them, and they should already have a pretty good coating on them because they've been covered in it, and they've been wriggling around in it for a while. Some calcium will always come off, but you should still have a pretty decent amount on there.

I tried the misting with water, but just got a very sticky mess and half dead mealies which the leos weren't interested in!

Good luck!


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> I knwo what you mean!!! sooo, i put mine ina bowl with calcium in the bowl, so when my leos eat teh mealworms they take a mouth full of calcium too




thats what i do :no1:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I have noticed that calypso brand pure calcium covers and sticks to mealies a lot easier using the normal shake in a bag [or roll in a bowl or whatnot] than other brand sI have used...lately ive had calypso and it sticks to them whereas before I used others and I had to resort to wetting them a bit [which usually makes a horrid mess lol] or dunking them in the tub of powder just before they get eaten.
Ofcourse the other ideas all work too.


----------



## zebedeepink (Jul 25, 2007)

I put my calcium in a pepper pot shaker and put some in a shallow dish and then just sprinkle them and put the dish in George's viv - it works a treat


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

I use grated cuttlefish as my pure calcuim supplement and i have a little dish in with my geckos so that they can regulate their own calcuim intake, my geckos will readily go to the dish and lap some up as and when required, i do dust my livefoods with repton twice weekly and for this i use locusts, my geckos all love them and i can make sure i see who is getting what, the locusts don't last five minutes.
With the hatchlings i dust the mealwoms with a little repton 3 times weekly but to be sure i also mix in a little in to their calcuim pot as well.

This week i have ordered some silkworms i like to try and add variety if i can, none of them liked the butterworms i ordered so i'm hoping the silworms go down alot better.


----------

